# making peat tea? help



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I want to make a sort of concentrated peat moss tea. just wondering if others have done this and if and how it works. I can't exactly afford black water extract at this moment.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

You can do it just like making compost tea. Do a Google search, and you should be able to find out how to do it with a common kitchen strainer and a Mason jar.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Here is an interesting method. Of course, leave out the molasses, since you are just trying to get the tannins and humic acids.

http://www.dep.state.pa.us/dep/deputate/airwaste/wm/recycle/Tea/tea1.htm


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Put a nylon stocking of peat moss in your filter. Small tank, a tablespoon or two. Medium size tank 1/4-1/2 cup. Larger tank a cup or more. 

When I need to make water ahead of time for water changes I will fill up a knee-hi stocking with peat and put it in a 32 gallon garbage can of water, and run a small pump overnight. The peat can be reused several times, but it needs to steep longer as it wears out.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

this is for a fish bowl at the moment, no room for a filter. I also don't have any spare filters unfortuantely.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Just boil some water and steep some peat in it. I've done it before and it works quite well. You could also use beech, oak or other hardwood leaves.


----------

